

Those Who Lack Courage Cannot Behave With Integrity - loladesoto
http://notepad.thomasknoll.info/those-who-lack-courage-cannot-behave-with-integrity#.U0BPcK2pXxh

======
RecoveryMan
This is tru ! But actually... not if you have already understood courage as
being a problem of your personality, and honesty a consequence of it.

In this case you may find people who impose themselves to be honest / with
courage to level them up (which is good) !

